# Naam Simran And Vibrations



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you ever been so deep in meditation / Naam Simran that you 'forget' your physical body nearly all together, and then start to feel vibrations?  These vibrations aren't coming from somewhere physical... as in your physical body is not physically vibrating, but if you have experienced this, then you will know they absolutely are real, strong, and they feel as if they are physical....

Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## Ishna (Aug 11, 2012)

Sometimes I get a very intense spinning sensation and have to open my eyes.  Someone suggested I wasn't breathing enough!

Not sure about the vibrations, I'm not much of a mystical person, sorry!


----------



## Embers (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Akasha Ji
Can you or the person experiencing the vibrations 'let go' of them so that they finish whilst meditating? If so then what is experienced?

I am just curious. 0


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 11, 2012)

*AS A MATTER OF INTEREST:* 

*Vibration a fundamental characteristic of Energy* 

Vibration is one of the most fundamental characteristics of the entire Universe from the very highest vibration of The Source, The First Cause, of God, down to the physical world of matter. Vibration is an integral component of the great continuum of the Universe, manifesting an infinite number of characteristics. Energy is vibration; human beings consist entirely of pure Energy in the form of a physical body, even though the human body and physical surroundings might appear to be solid in accordance with the five physical senses. 

How can this be? Matter comprises smaller units known as molecules, and still smaller units known as atoms. Yet smaller still we find sub-atomic particles which in turn are made up of still finer particles and so on, until the ultimate constitution of anything is of pure Energy vibrating at specific rates according to individual characteristics. From The Source, The Prime Creator, God, down to the densest of matter there are an infinite number of modes of vibration. This is also now one of the basic accepted principles of quantum physics with the discovery that sub-atomic particles are ultimately not particles at all, but are rather progressively more subtle forms, until ultimately consisting of vibration, pure Energy and units of probability. 

This Energy is also known as “Light”. This is not the light commonly known in the physical Universe as for example emanating from The Sun, but rather the Primordial Light from which everything in the Universe was created, lives and has its Being, the Primordial Light of God. As observed by quantum physicist David Bohm, the physical Universe of matter can be considered to be “frozen Light”. 

So how do we reconcile this with multi-dimensional reality? We need to look at vibration much more closely in order to understand this. Most people know sound for example is vibration, and a very powerful vibration at that. Loud noises cause windows and other structures to vibrate, and indeed a sound of a high enough pitch or amplitude can cause fragile objects to shatter completely.

The frequency range of perception of the ear of the average human is from around twenty vibrations per second, up to around twenty thousand vibrations per second. Moving up the vibrational scale we reach electricity at around one billion vibrations per second. Moving up the vibrational scale further still we encounter heat at two hundred billion vibrations per second. Further up the scale the spectrum of visible colours vibrate in a range of around five hundred billion vibrations per second, and yet higher still is the invisible spectrum of colour including infra-red and ultra-violet. And so we can move further progressively up through the levels of vibration, still manifesting as Energy known to science, until we reach the higher levels where we encounter x-rays which vibrate at around two trillion vibrations per second. 

As we progress up still higher in the scale of vibration we reach levels which do not manifest any characteristics known yet to modern science, and are therefore largely still ignored, overlooked or deemed not to exist at all; in other words vibration is often deemed by science to be finite as it pertains to the physical world and can be measured by scientific instrumentation. 

However the reality is very, and fundamentally different. It is erroneous to conclude that progressively higher levels of vibration do not exist, simply because they cannot be observed or measured by science. Vibrating at speeds completely beyond the comprehension and observation of science are the inner dimensions of the planes of correspondence, The Great Astral, Mental and Spiritual planes. Ultimately, if something were to raise its vibrations to a high enough level it would rejoin The Source, God, The First Cause, and this indeed is the same ultimate destiny of every human being, each constantly raising vibrations of the Soul and Spirit by virtue of the process of perfection, ultimately realising the potential to achieve vibrational harmony with God, at which point the vibration of the Spiritual body of the individual would be approaching that of God. 

In addition, all life manifesting at any level of the continuum of the Universe vibrates at a level being exactly equivalent to the plane or sub-plane they occupy, but each at the same time exhibiting characteristics providing all forms of life in the Universe with unique individuality. 

It is due to the fact that a Soul or Spirit body of a human being vibrates in harmony, at the same rate or frequency as the plane, sphere, dimension being occupied, that everything seems, and indeed is totally solid and real. This of course also applies to the physical world, which is also a rate of vibration, as is every human being and indeed all forms of life and everything else existing in the physical Universe. 

Everything is Energy and therefore vibration. Everyone and everything therefore “tunes” into the plane, world, sphere, dimension, corresponding to their own unique vibration. This is analogous to television or radio whereby although there are thousands of programs all being broadcast into the Ether concurrently, it is only usually possible to tune into one such program being broadcast at its own particular frequency at any one time. 

Beyond the confines of the physical world of matter, frequency of vibration, Energy is therefore the means by which all life manifests and exists within its own unique, individual, corresponding level, or plane and state of reality. This also fully explains why humans, and indeed all forms of life upon passing on to the Astral worlds after the “death” of the physical body find a world which is every bit as “solid” and “real” as the physical world; in fact the Astral worlds are much more “solid”, and more “real” and vibrant than the physical world, and this becomes progressively more the case with the ascent to the ever inner spheres. The higher the level of Energy, the finer are the corresponding vibrations, and accordingly everyone and everything within that level of Energy or vibration will be much more “finely tuned” with it. Physical matter by comparison, being at the lowest level of Energy and vibration is extremely co{censored}.

So everything in the Universe, The All, God is in a perpetual state of vibration, up to and including The Source Energy Who exhibits a level of vibration of such an infinitely high degree and of such intensity that He/She can almost be considered to be at rest. Such levels of vibration are far, far beyond any current human comprehension. This can be conceptualised on the physical plane by observing spoked wheel from a sideways perspective, spinning ever faster. The wheel soon achieves such a rate of rotation as to appear stationary and not spinning at all, its spokes appearing to be invisible to the physical senses of the human eye. 

As discussed earlier, science now recognises the fact that the “phenomena” with which everyone is so familiar such as heat, light, temperature and magnetism are all but differing degrees of vibration, each exhibiting unique characteristics, and each of which everyone can readily recognise and experience by means of the five biological senses. Modern science however is nevertheless still struggling to fully explain such important characteristics as cohesion, molecular attraction and affinity, and in particular the very force keeping everything rooted firmly on the ground, thereby preventing things from floating off into space; the force of gravity. 

Vibration plays an extremely important part in the everyday lives of everyone by way of normal thinking processes and states of being. Thought’s, emotions, desires, temperament indeed any mental state of Mind or being are all ultimately degrees and aspects of Energy as vibration, as of course is thought itself. This is just one reason why in the collective plane of the human Mind thoughts can, often unwittingly or even intentionally be projected, and can affect other people by the process of induction. These are major factors in so called “paranormal phenomena” which people recognise as “telepathy” and other forms of Mind power. It is also the reason why a persons “mood” can affect those around that person, a “mood” simply being an energetic state of vibration. 

It is a most important fact that every single thought, every single state of Mind and every single emotion is each characterised by its own unique vibration. In the physical world of matter these vibrations and “thought forms” are not readily apparent to the physical senses, however as we will see later in this book, in the infinitely finer degrees of the Astral worlds and beyond, thoughts and thought forms can actually be seen to be instantly created and projected, and which thought forms will persist in accordance with the level of Energy with which they were originally projected. 

Those who understand these laws of vibration and mentalism can exercise a high degree of control over their own individual thought processes, thus gaining a high level of control over their own states of Mind, moods and emotions. In the same way, a person who is well practiced in these disciplines can also affect the Minds of others by applying the same laws; very often people do this without even realising it. On the Mental plane therefore, and in particular on the plane of the human Mind, people produce thought Energy, vibrations which can effect themselves and the people around them either unintentionally or at will. It should be pointed out that conscious and effective use of these abilities can usually only be acquired by the means of dedication and practice over some period of time, although there are a very few people in existence who can command these powers as a natural ability, often from birth. 

The principles we have discussed so far will explain many of the so called “phenomena” that have been demonstrated over the ages by the great Masters, Adepts, Guru’s and others, often considered to be “miracles”. All these people are really doing is to consciously control completely natural Universal laws, and in particular, in the case of physical manifestations, the law of vibration, in order to alter or transmute one form of Energy, vibration, into another form of Energy, thereby altering the form of physical objects. This would appear as miraculous to those who have yet to fully comprehend the law of vibration, and indeed comprehend all Universal laws, but yet is an ability that everyone has the potential to realise. 
*
source:* http://www.ourultimatereality.com/vibration-a-fundamental-characteristic-of-energy.html

**************************************************

*PERSONAL NOTE:* If you are into daily simran / meditation, do not let these vibrations distract you from your naam simran. Practice simran with total faith, will power / determination, unconditional love & above all limitless patience!

A few educational books to read: (1) ANATOMY OF THE SPIRIT ( The seven stages of power and healing ), by Caroline Myss, Ph.D. (2) THE PSYCHIC PATHWAY,  ( A workbook for reawakening the voice of your soul ), by Sonia Choqyette, Ph.D., (3) YOUR AURA & YOUR CHAKRAS, ( The owner's manual ), by Karla McLaren.

*Kundalini Surjhee Satsangat - Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen:*
http://youtu.be/PDbGZSZ6myw


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 11, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Have you ever been so deep in meditation / Naam Simran that you 'forget' your physical body nearly all together, and then start to feel vibrations? These vibrations aren't coming from somewhere physical... as in your physical body is not physically vibrating, but if you have experienced this, then you will know they absolutely are real, strong, and they feel as if they are physical....
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this?


 
This itself is another level.
The vibrations get deeper and stronger, but you shouldn't focus on them or pay to much attention to them.
The article posted by Souljyot ji gives a pretty good explanation in terms of physics etc.. and it is not misleading in any way either.

When doing Naam simran, the focus should be to just get deep and try and ignore any other goings on.
It seems that you probably divert your attention away as you begin to wonder about these vibrations. These vibrations should get deeper and deeper and then disappear altogether!!

I think the easiest way of explaining it is that you sense and feel these vibrations because your whole being is not vibrating at the same uniform frequency or level. When you get completely immersed in the deep vibration then all of you is at the same frequency and you will stop feeling them.
At this stage you will surely know why you have stopped feeling them and it will probably make better sense!!

In my opinion the idea is to stay focused on the naam simran and not let the vibrations distract you. This is the very difficult part!
You cannot exactly ignore them, but you should be able to overcome them or just let them come ,get deeper and then move on to the next level.
Once this is done, I'm sure you will know what I mean.
Consider it all as a blessing!!


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you both of you!


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 13, 2012)

*My favorite video to sense "the vibrations": SWEET SIMRAN*

http://youtu.be/EVGMf7zYzE4


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 20, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Have you ever been so deep in meditation / Naam Simran that you 'forget' your physical body nearly all together, and then start to feel vibrations? These vibrations aren't coming from somewhere physical... as in your physical body is not physically vibrating, but if you have experienced this, then you will know they absolutely are real, strong, and they feel as if they are physical....
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this?


 


sat sri akal.. do you hear any melodies by your inner ears? so far i had no experience on this. thanks and please do reply


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 20, 2012)

Soul_jyot said:


> *AS A MATTER OF INTEREST:*
> 
> *Vibration a fundamental characteristic of Energy*
> 
> ...


 

very interesting subject.. if you have any latest links on this subject please forward it to me. thanks


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Nov 20, 2012)

harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> sat sri akal.. do you hear any melodies by your inner ears? so far i had no experience on this. thanks and please do reply


 

If I focus so intently on meditation that I almost 'forget' about my physical body, I can relax to the point where I almost can't even feel my body anymore... then I start to feel the vibrations, and also several times I have heard (nonphysical) sounds in my ears... the sounds I can best describe as a kind of pulsing rushing static like sounds, kind of like white noise but pulsing with the vibrations.  The sound was very real in that I could hear it as if it was physical, but nobody else in the room would have heard it because it wasn't from 'out there' it was from somewhere within.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 20, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Have you ever been so deep in meditation / Naam Simran that you 'forget' your physical body nearly all together, and then start to feel vibrations? These vibrations aren't coming from somewhere physical... as in your physical body is not physically vibrating, but if you have experienced this, then you will know they absolutely are real, strong, and they feel as if they are physical....
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this?


 
Akasha Ji,

these vibrations are amongst many experiences you will have on your journey...but always remember ji (the hard part) that we are just the 'witness' to the experience....enjoy them, then let them go...for they may never happen again, then the mind will make you feel dissapointed, worried that you're doing something wrong etc...when really you have just moved on and experiencing something else like complete silence and peace.

When i do my 2 hour amrit vela simran/meditation, normally after about half an hour when i'm really deep i start getting waves of vibration...they seem to come through my spine, outwards through cheat region and then to my fingertips...sometimes i get these waves 2-3 times in the 2 hour simran...othertimes they happen every 2-3 minutes for a whole hour. I've learnt slowly not to focus on them...after a while you become so used to them that they do not take your focus from your simran.

the intensity will vary from light vibrations to extremely powerful...be witness to them...then let them go 

your love for god/guru and sangat will keep you moving a long your own unique path very nicely.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 20, 2012)

Akasha said:


> If I focus so intently on meditation that I almost 'forget' about my physical body, I can relax to the point where I almost can't even feel my body anymore... then I start to feel the vibrations, and also several times I have heard (nonphysical) sounds in my ears... the sounds I can best describe as a kind of pulsing rushing static like sounds, kind of like white noise but pulsing with the vibrations. The sound was very real in that I could hear it as if it was physical, but nobody else in the room would have heard it because it wasn't from 'out there' it was from somewhere within.


 
This is good, keep it going 
remember love for god/guru and all people, all life...this is sooo important on this inner path....this is why it's so important to keep peace with people...no revenge, pointless arguing...because that negativity hinders our simran also.

there are whole shabads in Japji focussing on 'listening'. you have reached a point in your simran where your 'attention' has left the outer physical world and the attention is now 'within' so sometimes we can then stop the mantra in our minds and then just listen to what is within.

as we go further within, various sounds will appear which will grab our attention and pull us up to higher realms. they are like breadcrumbs showing us way home. this is why we need His grace to reach him...without God we cannot do anything ourselves.

some of these sounds can be like the sea crashing on rocks, horns, loud bells...just keep doing ardaas before simran asking god/guru to keep you on right path...he wont let you down.

God bless


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Nov 20, 2012)

chazSingh said:


> Akasha Ji,
> 
> these vibrations are amongst many experiences you will have on your journey...but always remember ji (the hard part) that we are just the 'witness' to the experience....enjoy them, then let them go...for they may never happen again, then the mind will make you feel dissapointed, worried that you're doing something wrong etc...when really you have just moved on and experiencing something else like complete silence and peace.
> 
> ...


 

Actually, if you stay in the moment with the vibrations etc instead of forgetting or ignoring them, other things will happen... like OBEs, which are most definitely experiences that would be considered 'spiritual' The vibrations happen first then the sounds, then if you let yourself just 'go' to the experience, you could have an OBE - which I believe is not a distraction to the nam simran, but instead is part and parcel of what we are actually trying to acheive - which is realizing the divine within us. I have experienced OBEs... many when I was younger, and they are a BIG part of my spiritual development in this life because I feel like I have been given proof that we are more than our physical selves, and that the physical world is only a small part of what reality actually is. And those experiences were real... not imagined or dreams! My personal belief is that nam simran / meditation is the tool to get us there, and that things like the vibrations / sounds / OBEs etc ARE the experience we are trying to have... realizing the divine light within us. I don't believe nam simran 's purpose is just to focus on the words for the sake of focusing on them, but to have the actual spiritual experience that it leads to and the vibrations and sounds are part of that. 

I read somewhere online that Guru Nanak Dev Ji could actually astrally project - which is OBEs. But I don't know the validity of it... or if there is a reference to astral projection in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 20, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Actually, if you stay in the moment with the vibrations etc instead of forgetting or ignoring them, other things will happen... like OBEs, which are most definitely experiences that would be considered 'spiritual' The vibrations happen first then the sounds, then if you let yourself just 'go' to the experience, you could have an OBE - which I believe is not a distraction to the nam simran, but instead is part and parcel of what we are actually trying to acheive - which is realizing the divine within us. I have experienced OBEs... many when I was younger, and they are a BIG part of my spiritual development in this life because I feel like I have been given proof that we are more than our physical selves, and that the physical world is only a small part of what reality actually is. And those experiences were real... not imagined or dreams! My personal belief is that nam simran / meditation is the tool to get us there, and that things like the vibrations / sounds / OBEs etc ARE the experience we are trying to have... realizing the divine light within us. I don't believe nam simran 's purpose is just to focus on the words for the sake of focusing on them, but to have the actual spiritual experience that it leads to and the vibrations and sounds are part of that.
> 
> I read somewhere online that Guru Nanak Dev Ji could actually astrally project - which is OBEs. But I don't know the validity of it... or if there is a reference to astral projection in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


 
yes ji, you are right with a lot of what you're saying.
by letting go, i really mean to not get attached to those experiences...to go with the flow not expecting anything...not wanting anything...
attachments keep us locked to a particular place.

desire, attachment, ego all exist in these other planes of creation...so we must be really carefull.

OBE's are 'part' of the process to the inner path, but our focus must always remain on waheguru/satnaam....there are many distractions along the way...enjoy them briefly, then say to god that you dont care about all these fantastic things (they are still part of creation)...that you want to experience the 'truth' the reality that is not creation..the permanent reality.

I'm pretty sure Guru Nanak dev ji will be present in all levels of creation and beyond all these realms into the permanent reality...if He is immersed in ONE then he must exists everywhere 

God bless you, and keep up your simran .... its all gurparsaad


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 20, 2012)

*AS A MATTER ON FURTHER INTEREST:*

*Spiritual Experience of Naam Simran*

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/7936-spiritual-experience-of-naam-simran.html

*CAUTION:* 

*PREFACE:* “For those who believe, no proof is necessary. For those who don't believe, no proof is possible.”

One of the unwritten spiritual condition, from personal prospective / knowledge  obtained from experienced & blessed  spiritual souls is that personal spiritual experiences should not be shared / disclosed , only the knowledge may be shared. The  MORE one shares, the  LESS one gets, the less one shares ( withholds within ), the more one gets!


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 21, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Actually, if you stay in the moment with the vibrations etc instead of forgetting or ignoring them, other things will happen... like OBEs, which are most definitely experiences that would be considered 'spiritual' The vibrations happen first then the sounds, then if you let yourself just 'go' to the experience, you could have an OBE - which I believe is not a distraction to the nam simran, but instead is part and parcel of what we are actually trying to acheive - which is realizing the divine within us. I have experienced OBEs... many when I was younger, and they are a BIG part of my spiritual development in this life because I feel like I have been given proof that we are more than our physical selves, and that the physical world is only a small part of what reality actually is. And those experiences were real... not imagined or dreams! My personal belief is that nam simran / meditation is the tool to get us there, and that things like the vibrations / sounds / OBEs etc ARE the experience we are trying to have... realizing the divine light within us. I don't believe nam simran 's purpose is just to focus on the words for the sake of focusing on them, but to have the actual spiritual experience that it leads to and the vibrations and sounds are part of that.
> 
> I read somewhere online that Guru Nanak Dev Ji could actually astrally project - which is OBEs. But I don't know the validity of it... or if there is a reference to astral projection in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


 

very interesting topic.. but have you heard before that mystic sounds are two types.. true ones are coming from right side,,they are going inwards and uplifting.. the left ones are false ones, they are going outwards and descending to matter.. 5 vital shabds or sounds recommended to be pick up during meditation  are all located at the right side.. it will take you straight above the 10th door. example of this sounds are bell, drum, flute, sitar or veena, or bagpipe.. i am also very new in this field still at learning stages.. thanks and sat sri akal


----------

